# trackpad et clavier bloqués sur ibook G4



## ZZ2 (25 Avril 2004)

bonjour, je travaille sur un ibook G4, et depuis hier, mon clavier et mon trackpad sont complètement bloqués.
le problème, est que j'avais une extension, non installée ou mal installée, et voila la cause du blocage.
depuis j'ai mis l'extension a la corbeille, mais le problème persiste.
si l'un d'entre vous a une idée, a me soumettre...
merci d'avance.

zz2


----------



## maousse (27 Avril 2004)

tu es sur quelle version du système ? Avec os x, les extensions sont bien différentes des extensions os 9, et ne se jettent pas à la corbeille comme ça. 

Qu'as-tu fait exactement ? J'ai le sentiment que tu vas être bon pour une réinstallation.


----------

